# Help!!! When using crossfire(x1900), how to overclock the slave card?



## shiver76 (Mar 3, 2006)

As the title, i want to overclock my x1900 crossfire cards, but i can't find a good way to overclock both the master/slave card, and below is what i have tried.

----------------------

1. Ati tools 0.25 beta 13/14, it's can only overclock 2d/3d frequence together, i don't how to make 
change only 3d frequence. and, when 2d frequence is too high, system crashed.

2. Ati tray Tools 1.0.5.824, it's can't run at all, and shows "can't read infomation of chips"

3. Ati's official software---overclock, it's can recognize both 2d/3d frequence correctly, but it's can 
only overclock master card, when i want overclock slave card, it's cause black screen, or GPU recover.

4. Ati's CATALYST 6.2(official), it's can only recognize the master card, and have a limit on 700/1600.

5. powerstrip as so on.... all warez can't make it.

when i not overclock the cards, or only overclock one of them, everthing works well.

HOW CAN I OVERCLOCK BOTH CARDS OF X1900 CROSSFIRE ACTUALLY?? PLEASE HELP ME!!!

my system list below

----------------------

CPU: Intel PD 950
BOARD: asus p5wd2-e premium
CARD: sapphire x1900 crossfire edition(as master) + sapphire x1900 xtx(as slave)
RAM: a-data ddr667 512mbx4
SYSTEM: windows xp professional edition with sp-2

----------------------

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------

